# Mac OS X sans lecteur DVD



## Ludo67 (26 Juin 2006)

J'aimerai installer mac OS X sur mon Powerbook G3 Wallstreet qui n'a pas de lecteur DVD, on m'a assurer que le cd d'installation était en fait un DVD....Comment faire.?


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Juin 2006)

pour ceux que cela interresse c'est ce mod&#232;le l&#224;...




http://www.macopinion.com/columns/roadwarrior/99/04/G3closed.jpg


----------



## MamaCass (26 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir Ludo67,

Si tu as achet&#233; une licence Tiger (donc par d&#233;fault sur dvd), tu peux demander &#224; Apple te t'envoyer Tiger sur CD.
Passe leur un coup de fil, mais il me semble que j'ai deja lu &#231;a quelquepart.

Mamacass


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

Le WallStreet ne supporte que Mac OS X 10.2.8 maximum. Ce syst&#232;me a toujours &#233;t&#233; fourni sur CD, pas sur DVD.

Par ailleurs, l'auteur d'XPostFacto ne recommande pas d'installet Panther ou Tiger sur ce mod&#232;le en raison de probl&#232;mes avec la gestion de sa carte vid&#233;o par ces deux versions de Mac OS X.

Pour finir, j'en ai deux ici, un 233 Mhz et un 266 Mhz, j'ai remis le 233 sous OS 9, et ne garde que le 266 sous OS X, mais c'est tout de m&#234;me mimite, point de vue performance, et mon 266 Mhz a un disque dur r&#233;cent (40 Go) et 512 Mo de Ram. Avec 128 Mo, &#231;a doit &#234;tre quasi inutilisable.


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Juin 2006)

Bon pas grave merci quant meme, juste pour info, quelle est la version de mac os au desss de la 9.2.2 et ou pourrai-je la telecharger...Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses!


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2006)

OS 9.2.2 est la version la plus aboutie, et la derni&#232;re d&#233;clinaison avec le passage &#224; os X.

Il faut se faire une raison, les machines anciennes restent fonctionnelles mais ne soutiennent pas le passage &#224; des os r&#233;cents.


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Juin 2006)

C'est pour sa que je suis en train de m'acheter une "nouvelle machine"(PowerMac g4)
Merci quant meme...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Bon pas grave merci quant meme, juste pour info, quelle est la version de mac os au desss de la 9.2.2 et ou pourrai-je la telecharger...Merci pour vos réponses!



Actuellement, nous en somme à Mac OS X 10.4.6. Chaque fois que le N° juste après 10 change, c'est une nouvelle version majeure, et il faut repasser à la caisse. (il y a eu la 10.0.x, la 10.1.x, la 10.2.x puis la 10.3.x avant d'en arriver là. Mac OS X 10.4.x est donc la cinquième version majeure de Mac OS X.) Mac OS 9.2.2 était l'ultime version de Mac OS 9.

Quant à télécharger, ce n'est pas envisageable ici, il faut acheter.


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Juin 2006)

ou empreinter, enfin bref, merci pour vos renseignement....


----------



## MamaCass (26 Juin 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;e d'avoit dit une b&#233;tise alors... il me semblait quand m&#234;me avoir lu &#231;a quelquepart 
(non non je ne suis pas t&#234;tue     )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Désolée d'avoit dit une bétise alors... il me semblait quand même avoir lu ça quelquepart
> (non non je ne suis pas têtue     )



Non, ce que tu as dit est vrai ... Pour Tiger, Panther a aussi été fourni sur DVD, mais lui, on avait le choix, il existait aussi en version CD, quant à Jaguar et les versions qui l'ont précédées, elles n'ont été fournies que sur CD.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Juin 2006)

Ah !!!!
tu me rassures, je lis tellement d'infos sur le net que des fois j'ai peur d'halluciner !


----------



## Ludo67 (27 Juin 2006)

Donc en bref je laisse tomber mac os x, sinon sa fera ramer mon mac...


----------



## claude72 (29 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Panther a aussi été fourni sur DVD, mais lui, on avait le choix, il existait aussi en version CD, quant à Jaguar et les versions qui l'ont précédées, elles n'ont été fournies que sur CD.


Ça dépend si tu as des versions vendues séparément ("retail"), ou des versions livrées avec un Mac ("bundle") :
- j'ai un Jaguar en version "retail" sur 2 CD,
- le Jaguar (10.2 et des poussières) que j'ai eu en "bundle" avec mon G4 était sur un DVD (le G4 en question avait un lecteur DVD combo),
- ensuite j'ai acheté un Panther (10.3.4) séparément, et je l'ai eu sur 3 CD (sans faire de demande particulière).


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Donc en bref je laisse tomber mac os x, sinon sa fera ramer mon mac...



L&#224;, mon iMac &#233;tant occup&#233; &#224; un traitement lourd, je mod&#232;re depuis mon WallStreet, qui comporte trois syst&#232;mes, un 8.6 (qui doit &#234;tre celui qui est actif, l&#224;, un 9.2.2 et un X 10.2.8 (depuis lequel j'ai &#233;t&#233; connect&#233; tout l'aprem hier). Les trois syst&#232;mes sont tous install&#233;s sur la m&#234;me partition (sur le WallStreet, le syst&#232;me doit &#234;tre sur une partition enti&#232;rement contenue dans les huit premiers Go du disque), et la seule "customisation" que j'ai du faire pour que tout fonctionne, c'est de remplacer le tableau de bord d&#233;marrage du 8.6 par celui du 9.2.2.

Donc, rien ne t'emp&#234;che d'avoir Mac OS X (10.2.8 maximum) sur ton WallStreet, et de l'utiliser avec un autre syst&#232;me lorsque tu as besoin de meilleures performances.

EDIT : A la r&#233;flexion, si toutefois ton WallStreet est un 233 Mhz et que ce n'est pas un "PDQ" (seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration de WallStreet, munie de 512 Ko de cache niveau 2) et est donc d&#233;pourvu de cache niveau 2, je te d&#233;conseille fortement le syst&#232;me X, la performance de la machine &#233;tant fortement ob&#233;r&#233;e par cette absence de m&#233;moire cache (environ 30% plus lent que le m&#234;me avec la cache).


----------



## Ludo67 (29 Juin 2006)

Mon Wallstreet est un 233Mhz...Donc je laisse tomber mac OS X,
Pas grave, j'ai decider de macheter un mac mini prochainement, (je pense que la dessus sa ira mieux)

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------

